# thearpy mistake



## dougcyrus (Dec 29, 2009)

i mighthave done somting stupid in thearpy i just emailed my thearpist all about my past and what iwent through as a child beacuse i dont think she is titally getting it butknow i am regretting it i dont know whatto do now idont know if i can face her now


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's good for therapists to know your past so they can help determine why you are who you today. This is only going to help you. Remember also that people who choose to counsel others are generally understanding and non-judgmental individuals. Everything will be okay because that information you gave out is in good hands. So take a deep breath and try to relax.


----------



## Shystah (Jan 25, 2010)

If anything at least she knows that you show desire to get to the bottom of things. Your proactive and eager. Its probably would serve you better during a session next time. We all make mistakes. Don't overthink it too much though. Just keep pluggin along at your next session.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

You can always dump ther therapist and get another one.


----------



## ness1246 (Jan 10, 2010)

I was against seeing a therapist because I was scared, I didn't know what to expect, I. But I found myself in a situation where things were too difficult for me to handle and I sought help. Last month was my first time seeing a therapist. That was the best decision I could ever make. I was afraid during my first session and even afterwards I was worried about all the things that I said during the session. But my second session went really good. The Therapist helped me to realize a lot of things about what I discussed with him during the first session. I mean, I literally walked out of his office feeling like a huge burden had been lifted off my shoulder. Now I look forward to my therapy sessions each week.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

dougcyrus said:


> i mighthave done somting stupid in thearpy i just emailed my thearpist all about my past and what iwent through as a child beacuse i dont think she is titally getting it butknow i am regretting it i dont know whatto do now idont know if i can face her now


Dougcyrus-I don't see anything wrong with what you did. Your therapist may even appreciate it and she may understand, especially knowing you have SA. She may understand that different people have different ways of communicating. Don't beat yourself up about it, please.
If it's so uncomfortable for you, maybe you could postpone an appointment, give it a breather and go back. You may be pleasantly surprised, you never know.
I think if the therapist doesn't understand, than they are a poor therapist, and not for you. 
OregonMommy


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

You think you told your therapist useless information. When I see my therapist I deffinitely ger more out of the sessions when I talk more. It's good what you did even if you feel immasculinated telling him/her, it can't hurt.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shystah said:


> If anything at least she knows that you show desire to get to the bottom of things. Your proactive and eager. Its probably would serve you better during a session next time. We all make mistakes. Don't overthink it too much though. Just keep pluggin along at your next session.


I think the therapist will know this is confidential. She will ask you about it. There is no reason to hide anything. Like Shystah said, you just showed that you are willing to get to the root of your problem. That's called a breakthrough!


----------



## dougcyrus (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for the advice and ya i know it will help in the end it was justthe only way i could let her know the things i cant say to her in person


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah this is good don't worry, information is the key to your therapist. 

I hope to get a referral to a therapist from my local doc and I'm half thinking about referring to some of my posts here. information is a help not a hinderance.


----------



## haikupoet (Feb 9, 2010)

I gave my therapist a 60 page journal of my OCD. And that is excluding my SA history. I think she read a page or two and gave up!


----------

